# Is possible a premature fatigue by striker spring WALTHER



## ivan (Sep 29, 2008)

My question is: is the possibility of fatigue the striker spring walther PPS if I carry it with a round chambered always (5 or 6 days in the week)?

Is posibility a fatigue premature the striker spring?

Is recomended change the striker spring at 3 or 4 years?

More thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, I would not worry about this being an issue.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Metal fatigue is a function of use, not stress. No issue there.


----------

